# A Record Snow for Central Maryland?



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

We have had a good run! I'm always amazed at how silly folks get when there's a big snow and they're not used to snowy conditions.
We had about 32-34 inches. Of course the drifts in some bee yards were much deeper...

Here are some cozy hives:
http://www.ibiblio.org/bees/adamf/hives-in-drifts


We're due for some more this week. I think everyone in my neighbourhood now owns a snow-blower.

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

We're getting another storm. 
Gusts up to 50 mph and at least another 12 inches thus far, although hard to tell with the drifting. I don't think I'm going to get any hive shots for you'all today.

*Blizzard Warning!* 

Wow!

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Adam, you'll get some great shots in a storm. I'm dying to see them. d

You're in a disaster and we're begging for a couple storms like that. 

Stay warm and cozy
Mike


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

When hives are buried in the snow for some time, you can tell the ones that are alive, the snow melts around the hive.

Gilman


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

consider yourself lucky here we have very little snow and all of the cold. the snow being a good insulator i kind of welcome it in the yards.

sit back drink some cocoa and enjoy it cause it wont be around too long:thumbsup:


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

bleta12 said:


> When hives are buried in the snow for some time, you can tell the ones that are alive, the snow melts around the hive.


Now that is a very interesting observation that might not have otherwise occurred to me! If my roof has not caved in by morning, I am going to check that out.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

jeff123fish said:


> consider yourself lucky here we have very little snow and all of the cold. the snow being a good insulator i kind of welcome it in the yards.
> sit back drink some cocoa and enjoy it cause it wont be around too long:thumbsup:


Oh yeah, Adam stuck home with two teenagers all week should really consider himself one lucky man : -) 
Hopefully at least you can get out and about. We love the photos of DRIFTS... hopefully you will be able to catch a few more.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

I am sitting here in the house near Pgh, unable to get out to my one first year top bar hive, but sent my bf out to clear the entrance Sunday. He said the hive had about 1/2" around it that seemed to be snow free. I'm not sure if the snow came straight down; I have an old porcelein metal table top on the flat TBH wooden roof, then a hay bale, and bales of hay on both sides for wind breaks. He seemed to think the heat of the hive kept the entrance and sides surrounded with a "pocket" of air. I wish I could get down to see it!! I wish I could ski though too. Crap. 
He also said about 7 new bees yesterday outside the hive, before the new snow. Sounds good to me!


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> Adam, you'll get some great shots in a storm. I'm dying to see them. d
> 
> You're in a disaster and we're begging for a couple storms like that.
> 
> ...


Hello Mike,
Thanks for good wishes! We're done here for now. Wow that was a serious storm. 50 mph winds causing zero visibility. Felt like a chair-lift ride at Stowe 
I'll wade around later today and get a few pictures. I have to do some logistical shoveling now...
Want to trade some snow for a few queens?
Adam


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

jeff123fish said:


> consider yourself lucky here we have very little snow and all of the cold. the snow being a good insulator i kind of welcome it in the yards.
> 
> sit back drink some cocoa and enjoy it cause it wont be around too long:thumbsup:


Hear Hear!
Adam


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

winevines said:


> Oh yeah, Adam stuck home with two teenagers all week should really consider himself one lucky man : -)
> Hopefully at least you can get out and about. We love the photos of DRIFTS... hopefully you will be able to catch a few more.


Hello Karla, Nice to hear from you. This is a "working from home" week for sure!
One teen is in college so we had just one 17-year-old for the first storm and he "escaped" to a friend's house in the neighbourhood 
on the eve of the last storm. He's a drift or two away! Just me, Kelly and very unhappy dog (what IS all this stuff out here...?)

Stay warm and think about Maple Pollen!
Adam


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

adamf said:


> Just me, Kelly and very unhappy dog (what IS all this stuff out here...?)


Huh. It really is different for you. Even our dogs love the snow. You should see them in back deep snow...just like little kids.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My daughter lives SSW from Phillie, maybe 30 or 40 miles. She says that the snow in her driveway is up to the hood of the F-350 Super Duty truck. And the plows haven't been by. That's a good excuse to stay home. 

She got to work yesterday and as soon as she did, her boss called and suggested that she stay home. Ha, ha.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> Huh. It really is different for you. Even our dogs love the snow. You should see them in back deep snow...just like little kids.


We've got a Semi-Southern dog. She likes snow, but 4 1/2 feet of it bothers her.
She can't smell anything and there's no way for her to use the facilities the way she's used to. She acts like:

"Where do I squat?" 
"When is all this stuff going to go away?"

After we cleared stuff out today, her mood improved and she did some romping, but gingerly. I think she's disoriented.
Adam


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> She he got to work yesterday and as soon as she did, her boss called and suggested that she stay home. Ha, ha.


Oh no  That's sounds like work...

Adam


----------

